# XMods Parts Anywhere



## hiyatran (Jun 15, 2010)

My friend game me his xmods cars. I really enjoy playing with it but now I want to suit it up but apparently xmods has gone out of business. I looked everwhere on the web but can seem to find any company that still carry xmods. 

Where can I buy the parts for my xmods cars, the model size are 1/18 (I think).


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I think you'll have better luck over in the R/C forum for these. If I'm not mistaken these are closer to 1/26/27 scale.
Radio Shack carried them initially. You might have better luck on ebay for parts.
R/C section

Good luck!
Chris


----------

